# Tap Shank Collar Thingo (for surface mounting)



## of mice and gods (29/10/13)

G'day guys,

I'm not sure if this is the right area for this but what the hell.. I have just finished fitting the last of my taps to the keg fridge only to realise i dont have a matching set of 4 of those black tap mounting collar thingos. Which made me start to wonder if there were any flasher options than the generic black plastic ones?




Has anyone made their own or bought any particularly cool ones, if so, from where?

The other option is to get old mate to turn me some aluminium ones to match the handles.. but i'd have to kiss a lot of ass for that.

Lastly, what is the consensus on what these bloody things are actually called?

Maybe it's OCD but the odd collar is driving me nuts..

Al


----------



## Josh SA (29/10/13)

Beer tap Escutcheon.


----------



## macca05 (29/10/13)

Mine were odd too so I just took them all off  Problem Solved 

Sorry, not much help


----------



## of mice and gods (29/10/13)

I dunno why escutcheon didn't occur to me considering we use them on door furniture all the time :\

..off to google i go looking for escutcheon porn.


----------



## of mice and gods (2/11/13)

I feel a bit stupid now. I don't know why it didn't occur to me earlier! But, I went through a box of old door knobs and locks and work and found these...




Need a bit of a polish and clean, but otherwise they are the perfect size for a beer shank to fit through. Just need to trial fit and decide if I like the small ones or the big ones.

Will post photos tomorrow of the end result.

Al


----------



## of mice and gods (2/11/13)

tada!


----------



## Dan Dan (3/11/13)

Looks good!


----------



## of mice and gods (3/11/13)

thanks dan,

i'm pretty happy with how it turned out.. particularly for the price ($0)


----------



## Wortgames (8/11/13)

Man they look great, nice work!

A cheap option I've used in the past is the shower thingos you can get in Bunnings etc, but those look a heap better.


----------



## of mice and gods (8/11/13)

Thanks mate  I'm pretty happy with it all now. The shower handle escutcheons also sound like a good idea, and probably a lot cheaper to source then the door furniture ones if you had to pay for em.

The hole in my escutcheons is about 1.5mm bigger then the shank (but you don't notice it behind the tap connector), so i need to do some minor tweaking to get them all straight but that can wait for another day.

Al


----------



## brettprevans (8/11/13)

Craftbrewer.


----------



## of mice and gods (8/11/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Craftbrewer.


Thought about it, but decided I wanted something a bit fancier than the black placky ones.. and I saved at least $19.60 in the process!


----------

